# autoglym extra gloss protection how long does it last?



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

I think i put this on my car about a month ago and it looks like it will need doing again.As you know we have had an awful amount of rain maybe thats washed it off


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

How have you been washing it, and what with? It does last a long time, and sometimes a glug of shampoo, with poor rinsing may make products appear to have failed prematurely.
If you are using say AG BSC, use the prescribed amount, it will leave a fab finish and the beading will remain much longer, but beyond 6 months is not unheard of.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just my opinion - but AG EGP is the WORST product I have ever used!

But other people love it - I wish I did!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

davies20 said:


> Just my opinion - but AG EGP is the WORST product I have ever used!
> 
> But other people love it - I wish I did!


We respect your opinion, however having tried many many products over the years, for me it is hard to deny AG products when used correctly




























which was AG SRP/EGP combo and lasted a long time per application.


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

The car has not been washed much maybe a few times with all the rain we had i always snowfoam first before i hand wash and i use this shampoo got it from costco http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctm/Simoniz-Wash-Wax-Car-Shampoo-5-Litre-


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Focus is looking very nice Avanti, glass like appearance plus excellent beading as well, I love the product, it does work for me, no negative points what so ever.

I've recommended this product to my family members, and they have reported back that the water glides off the paintwork, plus the car stays cleaner for longer.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

OP, what's the concentration strength you use when washing your car with this shampoo.

I personally don't use shampoos with gloss enhancers or wax at all, just a shampoo that is lsp safe and leaves a natural finish behind once washed, gives me time to access the paintwork, in it's true colours.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Cant help the OP, but I must say; having used EGP today for the first time ever- what a great little product. Easy to use, fairly cheap, and beading was immense! How long it lasts I have no idea, but so far, so good!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Its a good product under rated by many ,cheap and should last a good few months


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Avanti said:


> We respect your opinion, however having tried many many products over the years, for me it is hard to deny AG products when used correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





R0B said:


> Its a good product under rated by many ,cheap and should last a good few months


TOTALLY want to agree with both of you 

But everytime ive used it - its been a PIG to remove and the shine was nothing special.

Maybe im just being special! :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

davies20 said:


> TOTALLY want to agree with both of you
> 
> But everytime ive used it - its been a PIG to remove and the shine was nothing special.
> 
> Maybe im just being special! :lol:


Can't see how it is difficult to remove, it's only a liquid.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Let it cure for longer and dont lather it on if your finding it tricky to remove.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I love AG EGP, fantastic finish to the paintwork and amazing beading. Did my car yesterday, washed, clayed, polished etc then a coat of EGP, left for half an hour then buffed off very easily then another coat but left for a full hour and buffed off again, looks amazing


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys will i need to polish it again with carlack NSC or super resin polish before i put the extra gloss on i only polished it about a month ago i do have some collinite 476 aswell cant make up my mind what to do


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> OP, what's the concentration strength you use when washing your car with this shampoo.
> 
> I personally don't use shampoos with gloss enhancers or wax at all, just a shampoo that is lsp safe and leaves a natural finish behind once washed, gives me time to access the paintwork, in it's true colours.


I dont know trip i just put about 3 glugs from the bottle maybe i used too much i can be a bit heavy handed at times


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

In answer to the OP if you are going to use AG SRP + EGP the key is method. Assuming you wash with a No Additives shampoo. Apply SRP a baked bean amount at a time and polish one panel at a time. Buff as soon as it hazes. If you want a second coat AG recommend wait 24 hrs.
With EGP apply with sponge to whole car and AG recommend leave for 2-3 hrs before buffing. In winter I top with wax in summer I dont bother. I aim to only need to redo my car twice a year. Photos in my Profile. Due to the lack of an end to winter the April summer detox and detail was couple months late.
I wouldnt give up on what you have spent out on. Just less agressive wash unless you need it when nature is heaving it down or go for a winter wax top coat. Rib


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

have got 2 sponge applicator pads one is for collinite 476 and the other is for EGP i left the EGP on last time about and hour before i buffed it off


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have used EGP for a while but I do not exclusively use it as a final sealant.
I will use my SRP, followed by EGP. 

If i just do this, I wash my car about 2-3 times a week on average. I find it lasts about a month. I am familiar with the product so I know how to use it.

Normally I will use SRP, the EGP, and then top with a wax.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Even so, a wash 2-3 times a week for a month is only 8-12 washes. If you use Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner EGP will easily last for 3 months, if not a lot more. Look up the horsebox wax trial on here, EGP was still present after 4 months of winter weather. 

As mentioned earlier, some shampoos can give the impression that a wax has failed, but if you keep rinsing you should see EGP is still there.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I did use Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, as I found it the best shampoo for the shine it produced. Although I have now moved on to a different shampoo, as it produces more bubbles and the same shine. Super Resin Polish though will always be my favorite polish in the world. 

Although thanks for the input, I'll have a look at the trial you mentioned.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

would EGP work over wax?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Other way around mate. Wax on top. If you want to make the wax more shiney look at DoDo. They do some good spray finishes. Rib


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

To answer the original question of how long does it last, i would say around 6-8 weeks providing the car is not being washed to frequently. 

Around 10 weeks ago i clayed a car down and applied 2 coats of SRP along with a coat of EGP. I noticed around 3 weeks ago that the beading was failing all round the car. After the wash last week it was clear that there was no sign of the EGP left. I personally will be sticking to coli 476 for durability during winter and then vics red for the summer. Thats not to say EGP is a bad product, just not for me. i personally prefer the feel of waxes and the satisfying application..


----------

